# Poop and Pee on ME!



## Chandlersagirl (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello!

I am a new hedgehog owner, I got Chandler about three weeks ago. She's a 1.5 year old rescue, who I just love! I did so much research for months prior to getting my hedgie and I had planned to get a baby and raise it, but found this perfect rescue and couldn't say no! 

So far, we are doing pretty well getting used to one another. I try to spend a lot of time with her every day. However, every time I get her out she pees and poops on me almost without fail! Many times I can tell when it's about to happen (she'll sit still for more than one second) and I can grab her and put her on a paper towel or piece of fleece nearby. It's getting quite old though to have to change clothes every time I hold my hedgehog!

Any tips or reasoning behind this??

Thanks so much!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you tried letting her wheel or play for a little first?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I let me hedgie run around in her play pen and tube until she does her business. After she is all done I cuddle with her


----------



## Chandlersagirl (Nov 16, 2014)

ashleyyy said:


> Have you tried letting her wheel or play for a little first?


I usually try to let her run around and explore. Often she'll just crawl back in her snuggle sack and hide. I keep worrying that I am scaring her and making her stressed and that's why she's pooping everywhere. She's even done her business in her own snuggle sack while she's on my lap. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

I have the same problem. Let her go in the water when you bathe her- then I just take the poo out, drain and refill the water quickly because shell usually go twice in a bath, then be empty. 
Just like people, hedgehogs usually have to go when they first wake up!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't give her anything to hide under. You can either take everything out of her cage when she wakes up, or you can put her in an empty play pen. I have to do this otherwise Rose pees and poos on me every time. The little brat just turned 1 too. :mrgreen: Some hedgehogs just don't care where they go.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Welp, I know what I'm trying tonight!! THANK YOU


----------

